# Roofers.. Repair inside damage from re-roof?



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Roofers, Is it your standard practice to repair the plaster on the ceiling caused by a re-roof? Like plaster that has popped off the nails in the sheet rock or plaster knocked off the sheetrock around skylights?
thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.......

That Depends...........

Are you saying the sheetrock is falling because a Roofer installed new shingles,.....
If So,......
How did the Roofer installing shingles somehow damage the sheetrock,..??..??

Walking on the roof,+ pounding nails shouldn't damage the sheetrock,....
Unless the sheetrock had Issues to begin with.....


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.......
> 
> That Depends...........
> 
> ...


Yes, the roofer while re-roofing caused the plaster to pop off the nails holding the sheetrock and around one sky light, the plaster came off the sheetrock. From my understanding this is common. What caused it? My speculation is the unloading of the shingle bundles slamming onto the roofing surface. If that did not do it, then all the pounding from the hammers.

However, the sheetrock is not falling, just some plaster that covers it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Get some spackle, sandpaper, primer and paint, and fix it.


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> Get some spackle, sandpaper, primer and paint, and fix it.


The problem is reaching the skylight areas. Very high and at an angle. Not sure how you would reach it with a ladder. And I'm not about to attemp reaching it from the top.

The other areas are easy.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Minor drywall flaking and nail pops with the covering paint coming off with the nail heads are common occurrences, not necessarily due to contractor neglect, but due to the inate nature of the type of work going on. 

Although I do not consider these minor issues to be contractor neglect, I have a qualified repairman available to handle such items when they do arise. If it is not due to any unusual circumstances, I will absorb the minor cost of such repairs, but I would not be legally responsible to do so, since these issues are covered in the contract proposal and the pre-job evaluation letter I supply to every customer.

It is my intent to leave every customer satisfied and be a potential referral, which allows me to leave the repair question as a no brainer.

I also wanted to add, that the drywall nail pops are more evident when nails were used instead of drywall screws and the drywall was installed without bonding adhesive on the ceiling joists.

A pre-existing inadequately job should not be my burden to provide repairs for, although I do when the minor occassion arises.

Ed


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You may be able to find a painter or Drywall party that has the right tools, especially if this was damage found after the job is done, and the crew has left (ie months after, not next day). I still have some areas in my bedroom where we had a leak that caused us to have the roof replaced, and because of the nature of the fix, my roofing guy saw it before the job started, but left it up to me to fix it, due to not in the agreement.


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I also wanted to add, that the drywall nail pops are more evident when nails were used instead of drywall screws and the drywall was installed without bonding adhesive on the ceiling joists.
> Ed


Ed,
You are one wise man. I agree with you totally on the drywall statements. My other issues with the roof are more important. I can fix most of the drywall issues myself, but getting inside the skylight tunnels would be a challenge. I’m not sure if a “fixer” would take the top off the skylight or have some sort of special ladder to reach the area.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

no responsibility for it,set up stepladders with planks for scaffolding,from your words though ,you should probably get a professional though----usually sheetrock ,spackle ,and loose nails are from a preexisting condition that led you to get a new roof,when the ceiling is in A#1 condition,it rarely is a problem,unless boards are replaced,and that takes you back to pre-existing if there was a wet roof board it would also have wet the sheetrock/plaster


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

the roofing god said:


> usually sheetrock ,spackle ,and loose nails are from a preexisting condition that led you to get a new roof,when the ceiling is in A#1 condition,it rarely is a problem,unless boards are replaced,and that takes you back to pre-existing if there was a wet roof board it would also have wet the sheetrock/plaster


In this case, no existing condition. No leaks, no boards replaced no sheetrock damage. 
The sheetrock may not been the best job, but there was no damage before.. I believe Ed has it right about nails instead of screws and the tape job. Just curious, is it common for roofers to drop the shingle packages on the roof from there shoulders? At any rate, I still admire those guys for the way they can move around on a steep roof.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

they should set them down easily,sounds ,like that`s the problem,Ed is also right about the nails,but that alone doesn`t do it


----------



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

I was there one of the days and when they "put" the shingles down, the whole house shook and I could feel the pressure on my ear drums.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The inside of a house is like an echo chamber.

On the roof, even releasing the bundle to drop a measley 12" will sound like someone shot-putted the entire package. When on the roof, their is nary a sound. 

The reason guys do not bend all the way down to place them "Gently" on top of other bundles, is that this is a continuous strain on the back muscles, and the "Use Your Knees and Not Your Back" does not work out on a sloped roof.

Depending on how high the skylight is, you may consider buying a Little Giant or Gorilla or Louisville fold up ladder. Also, an extension ladder with soft rags taped to the top ends should be able to reach the skylight chase.

Final alternative, would be to remove the skylight dome. but you should have the roofer do that as a favor, to necessitate the proper nail pop repairs.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

You place them,not drop them,not even 12 ",unless you plan to cover the damage to the customers ceilings


----------

